# 2021 grow ..keeping it organic in Oregon



## organicmechanic (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## pute (Jul 13, 2021)

Looks like a nice private set up....plus the turkeys will warn of rippers...


----------



## leafminer (Jul 25, 2021)

Rebar cages? Seen the price of steel recently? LOL.


----------

